# Here are callamanus worms at there worst. Pics!



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

For anyone out there that is unfamiliar with these parasitic nematodes, here they are in full effect. I have owned this FH for 3 months now and im afraid his time might be soon. This is the worst I have seen them yet. I am treating the water with CopperSafe so this could be the worms being expelled which would be great but I doubt it. Anyway hope everyone steers clear of this nasty parasite. He was just starting to get pretty too.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

That's just plain nasty. Thanks for posting the pics though, at least I know what was hanging out of my cyps now. ps. I got rid of the problem with jungle parasite clear.


----------



## corrie22 (Oct 11, 2008)

booze, copper won't touch camallanus.

Get a container of Jungle Parasite Food. If he doesn't like the taste, soak it in a little fresh squeezed garlic juice first.

BTW it's camal - anus
think of it this way:


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

its spelled either way. google it your way then mine. they will both come up with the same worms we are both talking about. but thanks for the info.


----------

